# Large room. Large speakers?



## rooferben (Aug 11, 2014)

First post. Hello all
I have a 32x24 room dedicated to two channel. I have installed a 100" screen and projector. My question is if I'm setting 12 to 14' from my screen, does the type of my speakers matter. I guess what I'm saying is I'm kind of sitting in a 14' deep by 24' wide area for the purpose of HT. I'm a big JBL fan with about any pro driver available. And I'm all about high efficiency


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS :wave:

Generally yes, a larger speaker will do a much better job filling a larger space like that. If you like a good high quality speaker with great highs you usually want to look at a speaker design with either a ribbon or horn loaded tweeter. Klipsch gets alot of fanfair in this regard. There horn tweeter design is very well liked for use with home theater.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the SHACK... Glad you joined.

I am running JBL 2360a horns for my front 3 channels in a smaller room than you have and it sounds great. Reference levels with almost no power... I would not be surprised if I could hit reference levels with a headphone amp.


----------



## rooferben (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep, 2360's. Doesn't get much bigger. I sold a pair. Have a single left. My fronts I think I have covered. My center I'm thinking of using a pair of JBL 2123 and a 2405 slot tweeter. Sides and rear are looking like JBL 2206 but not sure on the HF drivers yet. Am I going in the right direction?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, generally a bigger speaker is better for a bigger room. I suppose some arguments could be made about listening distance, soundstage and imaging but, nah, bigger is better 

Personally I like a nice dome tweeter like the Vifa D27 or ScanSpeak 9500. In a big general sense dome tweeters are more accurate and smoother than the horn loaded tweeters and better able to handle higher power than the ribbons. Of course I think it really depends on the design and how the tweeters are integrated as a whole with the speaker. Lot's of opinions on the subject, those are mine.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a huge room and use ACI sapphire monitors. They are plenty loud and have scanspeak tweeters. I sit 12' feet away with a 100" screen.
View attachment 62761


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’re sitting fairly close to the speakers, so the highs won’t be an issue. The main issue with a big room is the bass: Many small speakers won’t put out enough low frequency energy to adequately blend with the subwoofer. So yes, a bigger speaker is probably what you need for that room. Of course big rooms also call for some serious “subwoofage,” but that’s a topic for another thread...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## rooferben (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm trying to keep all cabinets as small as possible but yet use somewhat large speakers. Trying to keep the HT setup not take up to much room. After all, the room is dedicated to 2 channel. Just trying to throw a HT in the mix.


----------

